# Xfinity 4K cable cards



## kevindorine (Dec 29, 2007)

I am interested in buying a new Tivo Edge but wanted to see if the Xfinity M-Card cable card can be moved to the Edge and provide 4K content to the Tivo Edge.

I would be moving the M-Card cable card from my existing Romeo.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

kevindorine said:


> I am interested in buying a new Tivo Edge but wanted to see if the Xfinity M-Card cable card can be moved to the Edge and provide 4K content to the Tivo Edge.
> 
> I would be moving the M-Card cable card from my existing Romeo.


All 4K content from Xfinity is delivered on IP only channels so you cannot get them on any model TiVo.


----------



## kevindorine (Dec 29, 2007)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> All 4K content from Xfinity is delivered on IP only channels so you cannot get them on any model TiVo.


Thanks so much, that makes perfect sense.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> All 4K content from Xfinity is delivered on IP only channels so you cannot get them on any model TiVo.


When I first read this, I thought what are you talking about. I don't have a problem getting it on my Edge. Then I realized you were talking about 4K and not HD.

Does Xfinity now have a large offering of 4K channels?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

southerndoc said:


> When I first read this, I thought what are you talking about. I don't have a problem getting it on my Edge. Then I realized you were talking about 4K and not HD.
> 
> Does Xfinity now have a large offering of 4K channels?


I think Comcast's approach has been similar to other providers in that they offer some big event sports programming in 4K on specific channels. You would have to google or search here for details, I know Verizon has done the same. If you are not a sports fan I am not sure there is lots of other 4K content available on X1 aside from the streaming apps you could get on TiVo or a streaming device.


----------

